# Patent: Canon 24-70 f/2.8 Optical Formula and More



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 22, 2018)

```
A patent showcasing a host of optical formulas from Canon has <a href="https://www.canonnews.com/canon-patent-application-variety-of-lenses-discussed">appeared over at Canon News</a>. These patents deal with small focusing groups that allow for light and fast autofocus performance, perhaps more geared to STM than to USM motors being used.</p>
<p><strong>Optical Formulas Covered in the Patent:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>11-22mm f/4-5.6</li>
<li>24-70mm f/2.8</li>
<li>35mm f/2.8</li>
<li>18-150mm f/3.5-6.3</li>
</ul>
<p>We’re not sure if these are EF, EF-S, or EF-M lenses, or a mixture of all three mounts.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Sharlin (Mar 22, 2018)

Based on the numbers (image height and backfocus) the mounts appear to be what one would expect: the 18–150 and the 11–22 are EF-M, the 35mm is EF-S, and the 24–70 is EF.


----------



## jolyonralph (Mar 22, 2018)

Do the 11-22 and 18-150 layouts match the existing lenses or are these new variants?


----------



## syyeung1 (Mar 23, 2018)

Possibly native lens for FF mirrorless?


----------



## rs (Mar 24, 2018)

Focal distance 36.10 
F number 2.92 
Half field angle 20.73
image height 13.66 
Whole length 98.76 
BF 35.46

With an image height of 13.66mm, this 35mm lens is an APS-C lens.
The back focus indicates it is for a DSLR.
Therefore this is likely an EF-S mount 35/2.8 lens.

Focal distance 18.56 48.87 145.41 
F number 3.60 5.56 6.49 
a half field angle -- 36.35 15.62 5.37 
Image height 13.66 13.66 13.66 
Whole length 103.26 118.62 145.33 
BF 10.65 10.65 10.65 

Again, 13.66mm means the 18-145 is an APS-C lens.
The BF is for mirrorless.
Therefore likely EF-M mount 18-145/3.5-6.3.

Focal distance 24.76 30.10 67.98 
F number 2.92 2.92 2.91 
a half field angle -- 41.15 35.71 17.65 
Image height 21.64 21.64 21.64 
Whole length 198.84 183.00 165.88 
BF 38.37 38.37 38.37 

The 24-70 is a FF lens (21.64mm image height)
The BF indicates this is for a DSLR.
Therefore likely EF mount 24-70/2.8.

Focal distance 11.33 15.16 21.84 
F number 4.10 4.65 5.72 
a half field angle-- 50.33 42.03 32.02 
Image height 13.66 13.66 13.66 
Whole length 88.44 85.64 87.26 
BF 9.00 14.02 22.72

The 11-22 is an APS-C lens (13.66mm).
It is more mirrorless (BF is too short for a DSLR).
Therefore likely EF-M mount 11-22/4-5.6.


----------

